# Nightmare Dutch Moving Company



## Acorleone (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm moving from the US to Netherlands. My Ship container is set to arrive today. the moving company here in Netherlands is been a bit of pain.

Now they want to Charge me €300 extra Euros because I live in an apartment and they says it will take them extra time, I told them I talked with the administration of the Building and there will be a exclusive elevator for them. also the elevator is very fast takes only 35 seconds to arrive to my floor. 

Also they are telling me they should do the move this week but if for some reason there is a delay with container this week I will have to wait 3 extra week because they are fully booked for next weeks. I was astonished by this. 

What Can I do at this point? Do I really have any options but to obeyed them in everything they request? I already paid for all the service in the the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may come down to how your arranged your move. Did you contract for the move itself in Canada? If so, you probably need to get back to the moving company there, as it should be their deal with the Dutch mover that is at stake here. (At least that's how it has worked on the international moves I've done.) 

As far as the potential delay in making the delivery, I expect that may be legitimate - but again, it depends on where and with what company you originally contracted for the move.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

